# Movie I am definitely going to see on the first day!



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2005)

http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/stealthqt1.html

Looks like it could rock!

=S=

Lunatic

PS: Could not decide where to put this so I put it here.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Feb 28, 2005)

RG_Lunatic, 

Out of curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> RG_Lunatic,
> 
> Out of curiosity, how old are you?



LOL - 45.

But what does that have to do with this post?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Feb 28, 2005)

Like I said, just curious. I imagined that you were younger from your interest in the movie but noticed that you are a computer programmer. My feeble brain couldn't reconcile this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

they didn't believe i was 15 when i went to the cinema!! i'm 14 but that's not the point, i look allot older!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

I got into a 15 when I was 12


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 28, 2005)

Way to go!  
 I think. We're talkin' movies, right?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 28, 2005)

Lucky, I get ID checks wherever I go, I've been checked 4 times in ONE NIGHT before. I look younger than I am, that's the problem


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, I hear that Michael Jackson invited you to his ranch.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't look THAT young, I just look 16 when I'm actually 19.


----------



## trackend (Mar 1, 2005)

My age is!"£^%, damn this keyboard doesn't appear
to have any numbers.  Moving on swiftly
Here,s one I wont be seeing the remake of The flight of The Phoenix 

You can't beat the original


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2005)

I did hear that the remake was horrible. Too much on special effects and too little on story line. It happens far too often nowadays.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

trackend said:


> My age is!"£^%, damn this keyboard doesn't appear
> to have any numbers.



12,365?  My god!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2005)

man i love the original, the remake would have to be pretty damned specail to beat it...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

Ive never even heard of the damn film


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ive never even heard of the damn film



???? Flight of the Pheonix ????

Go rent it, the original with Jimmy Stewart. It's a great movie!

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## trackend (Mar 2, 2005)

I like it Cheesy I look brilliant for that age then, you've cheered me up no end  
I agree, go rent it you won't be dissapointed it's got a teriffic storyline with great characterisation and some first class acting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah you should definately see it...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

I probably wont though.


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

You should really see it CC, its a great movie, one of my all-time favorites. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I probably wont though.



If you cannot afford to rent it, just watch for it on TV. It comes on every few months (at least here on the states where we have, typically, about 150-200 channels).

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

If you get the Fox Movie Channel over there watch for it on there, they usually play it once or twice a week....


----------



## wmaxt (Mar 2, 2005)

JCS said:


> You should really see it CC, its a great movie, one of my all-time favorites. 8)



The really interesting part was that they actually flew the contraption they built. It only flew the once and Paul Mantz died when he attempted to land it. His name is at the end where they dedicate the movie to him one of the great pioneer pilots.


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

Interesting. I always wondered why they had that at the end...


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

I just searched around and found these two sites about the plane....thought I'd post them...

http://home.earthlink.net/~eellbee/mantz2.html

http://stripe.colorado.edu/~steinerd/Phoenix.html


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

Fascinating stuff JC I never knew any of that


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)

99.9% of remakes SUCK!!!

HATED the remake of the Italian job! i suppose i kept comparing it with the original.

The Remake of GET CARTER Sucked too!!

and i know its not a remake, but U570 was the biggest load of tommy toilet that i've EVER had the misfortune to see!!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 29, 2005)

Speaking only for myself, "Stealth" looks pretty lame.


----------

